# lost Toshiba drivers



## Turtle (Jul 19, 2005)

I have just bought a Toshiba Dynabook VX/570LS (Windows XP) in Japan and have wiped the drivers in error. The package did not come with a recovery disk and so I am currently in a sticky situation. Is there anywhere I can dowload my lost drivers that is not a Japanese website?

Does the VX/570LS have an American/European equivalent?

Yours desperately....


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Exactly which drivers do you need? IE video, sound, modem.

Because you sould just be able to download them from the manufactor website.


----------



## Turtle (Jul 19, 2005)

all of them! But the problem is it is a Japanese model only, as far as I can tell, and all the help/download sites are in Japanese. Does anyone know if there is an American/European equivalent?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

When I searched the Toshiba site, I see what you are talking about. This model does not show up. 

You may have to contact Toshiba about this. Not even Google has an answer for this problem.


----------



## Turtle (Jul 19, 2005)

Have managed to locate correct intel chipset 915GM express which is the right one and has solved some probs. 

Still looking for ethernet controller, mass storage controller, multimedia audio controller and PCI Modem.

Can anyone help?

Contacted Tosh directly, but slow at getting back and I want to sort asap.

Cheers.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Do they show up as unknown devices? 

If so, try this http://www.soft14.com/Utilities_and...cs/Unknown_Device_Identifier_2455_Review.html


----------



## Turtle (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks for that. will give it a shot.


----------



## dtl (Aug 8, 2005)

Turtle said:


> I have just bought a Toshiba Dynabook VX/570LS (Windows XP) in Japan and have wiped the drivers in error. The package did not come with a recovery disk and so I am currently in a sticky situation. Is there anywhere I can dowload my lost drivers that is not a Japanese website?
> 
> Does the VX/570LS have an American/European equivalent?
> 
> Yours desperately....


Hello,

Thank God it is not just me who bought the same notebook... ;-)

I have the same problem with the mention that I haven't lost them, but want to switch to english, but in both cases, we need the drivers, that usually came along with the notebook. It is a good move from the manufacturers to give the restore CD/DVD but they also should give the drivers... 

I wrote an email to Toshiba support and they replied me it is possible to burn 2 recovery DVD's with RecordNow, you simply start the program from 
C:\Program Files\Sonic\RecordNow!\RDCLcher.exe and insert the first, click on the left button with (B), burn it, and same with the second. The **** is that it restores from the DVD's the same japanese OS.

If you got the drivers somehow separately please share them with me, in case I find them, I promise to share with you.

Best,
Alex


----------



## GSheila (Sep 2, 2005)

*Same prob with Jap Dynabook*

Hey there...

I recently bought a Dynabook in Japan and being a techno idiot, installed an english XP myself coz i was sick of guessing the Japanese on it. So now, I am stuck without a recovery CD as I didnt realise i had to burn it off before installing the new OS. The drivers dont function and I cant even get online or anything... :4-dontkno 

Help...


----------



## dtl (Aug 8, 2005)

GSheila said:


> Hey there...
> 
> I recently bought a Dynabook in Japan and being a techno idiot, installed an english XP myself coz i was sick of guessing the Japanese on it. So now, I am stuck without a recovery CD as I didnt realise i had to burn it off before installing the new OS. The drivers dont function and I cant even get online or anything... :4-dontkno
> 
> Help...


Did you erase al the partitions? They come preinstalled from a hidden partition, with a propietary filesystem, not viewable by Windows, and you can restore after boot time, pressing, i guess... the key 0, follow the instructions, and will restore the japanese OS.
Anyway, ask a japanese friend to call Toshiba PC Support, cause they dont speak english, and they migh be able to send your drivers, as in my case.

Alex


----------



## Sharadj2005 (Sep 4, 2005)

*Dynabook AX/3527CMS OS Problem..*

Hi,

Guys thanks for sharing the information.

I have a same trouble for dynabook. I have purchased (Dynabook AX/3527CMS) with Windows XP (Japanese). After I re-install the OS Windows XP (English) following devices are not working

--Multimedia Audio Controller
--PCI Modem
--SM Bus Controller
--Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

For all these devices, here are additional details
--Chip: ATI Technologies
--OEM Device from Toshiba America Information Systems

As I do not have backup for drivers for all these devices, they are not working now. Can anyone please share drivers for above devices? I am trying to contact Toshiba but will be a great help in case someone can help.

Anyone have better idead to talk to Toshiba, please share.

:4-dontkno
The Dynabook is very good and I really liked it.


----------



## Sharadj2005 (Sep 4, 2005)

*Toshiba Dynabook Drivers*

Dear All,

As my dynabook laptop was having hardware trouble, I gave it back to Vendor. However, please find the reply from Toshiba for the lost drivers. 

---------------------------------
Thank you for your inquiry and pleased to inform you of followings.


We are afraid that Toshiba shall not warrant that the other OS such as the English Windows XP other than the pre-installed Japanese of that works normally on the AX/3, and provides no English drivers thereof, so we have no information to solve problems occurred under the English Windows XP.

Before installing the English Windows XP, a folder of " app&drv" , whose path is C:\, including drivers should be being.
Since the app&drv folder is hidden attributed, required for setting the hidden folders to be seen in the windows, its operations is following steps as below.
S1. Click My Computer icon, then select Tool tab and click Folder Option item.
S2. Click View tab, set a check mark to a item of showing all files and folders, then click the Apply button and OK button.

But, the app&drv folder seems to be lost if of installing the English Windows XP into the C drive of the Hard disk thereof.

However, considering your situation just this once, although we would like to provide drivers able to be picked out from the app&drv folder, Toshiba shall not be liable for warrant that these drivers normally install into or work on the AX/3 with the English Windows XP been installed, yet for any damage and damages caused by these drivers.


The driver available list as below.

Title (size)
1.Chipset (28.2MB)
2.Audio (45.4MB)
3.Modem (2.39MB)
4.LAN (2.85MB)

Please make sure that firstly the chipset driver is installed to double-click issetup.exe in the Chipset folder, then other drivers are installed.


We are going to make these driver files formed as one compressed file (zip form) with a size of 51MB, then to send it via e-mail.

Let us know whether you can receive the file of this size or not, we look forward to hearing from you.


Best Regards,
Toshiba Co.
PC Dial(Domestic PC support Group in Japan)

---------------------------------

This may help some of you to contact Toshiba to ask for drivers...


----------



## shgr (Sep 19, 2005)

my fren brought that notebook from japan, and called me to reinstall it in spanish... i did it, but i didnt know that it would be so complicated to reinstall the drivers.
another friend have an american toshiba notebook, and he gave me his dvd-driver, and it worked... but i still cant setup the video driver...


----------



## xoxo (Sep 20, 2005)

*Dynabook AX/530LL*

Hi, I just brought Dynabook and installed english XP, i didnt have any back up and now my partner wants to have it back to the Japanese OS, is there anymore who could give me a backup of it or advised how i can get it thanksss


----------



## ihsan (Mar 17, 2006)

*I have the same problem with Toshiba dynabook ax/3527cms .Any one can help me please*



Sharadj2005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As my dynabook laptop was having hardware trouble, I gave it back to Vendor. However, please find the reply from Toshiba for the lost drivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## ihsan (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi,

Guys thanks for sharing the information.

I have a same trouble for dynabook. I have purchased (Dynabook AX/3527CMS) with Windows XP (Japanese). After I re-install the OS Windows XP (English) following devices are not working

--Multimedia Audio Controller
--PCI Modem
--SM Bus Controller
--Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

For all these devices, here are additional details
--Chip: ATI Technologies
--OEM Device from Toshiba America Information Systems

As I do not have backup for drivers for all these devices, they are not working now. Can anyone please share drivers for above devices? I am trying to contact Toshiba but will be a great help in case someone can help.

Anyone have better idead to talk to Toshiba, please share.


The Dynabook is very good and I really liked it.


----------



## cuong (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba Dynabook Drivers*



Sharadj2005 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> As my dynabook laptop was having hardware trouble, I gave it back to Vendor. However, please find the reply from Toshiba for the lost drivers.
> 
> ...


Please share for me . Thank's!
The driver available list as below.

Title (size)
1.Chipset (28.2MB)
2.Audio (45.4MB)
3.Modem (2.39MB)
4.LAN (2.85MB)
my mailbox : [email protected] 
Thank's for reply!


----------

